# ETF's for RSP's



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Here are some ETF's to consider for your RSP from the Globe and Mail:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...worth-considering-for-an-rrsp/article2338497/


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Belguy. I think it's interesting that they can't even give me the MERs for these various ETFs with the exception of VUS. They give the closing price, $ amount of change, and % change for the day. Of what relevance are these to me? Just seems like such lazy journalism.


----------

